# Sự thật về giấc ngủ – Có nhất thiết phải ngủ sớm và đủ 8 giờ mỗi ngày?



## hong nhung (1/12/18)

Liệu rằng ngủ sớm và đủ 8 tiếng mỗi ngày có thật sự cần thiết? Bạn sẽ phải thừa nhận rằng, có những ngày bạn quyết tâm ngủ sớm nhưng lại thức dậy với tinh thần uể oải, mệt mỏi. Trong khi đó, có những đêm bạn thức khuya và dậy lúc 7 giờ sáng mà đầu óc lại tỉnh táo. Liệu rằng lời khuyên cho việc phải lên giường ngủ sớm và đủ 8 tiếng mỗi ngày để có sức khoẻ tốt có đúng hay không? Cùng chúng tôi giải đáp những thắc mắc xoay quanh giấc ngủ của bạn.

*TẦM QUAN TRỌNG CỦA GIẤC NGỦ*
Trung bình mỗi người chúng ta dành một phần ba cuộc đời để ngủ. Quá trình nghỉ ngơi này mang lại cho con người nhiều lợi ích về sức khoẻ và tinh thần. Trong khi ngủ, các tế bào mới được tái sinh, tóc sẽ dài hơn và phát triển chiều cao ở tuổi thiếu niên. Khi bạn chìm vào giấc ngủ, não sẽ báo hiệu cho cơ thể giải phóng các hormones giúp giữ lại trí nhớ, bảo dưỡng hệ miễn dịch, rà soát và quản lý các vấn đề về sức khoẻ.

_


Mỗi người dành một phần ba cuộc đời để ngủ. Ảnh: Vladislav Muslakov_​
*CÓ PHẢI CHÚNG TA BẮT BUỘC PHẢI NGỦ 8 TIẾNG MỖI NGÀY?*
Câu trả lời là không! Trong thực tế, có rất nhiều vĩ nhân, tài kiệt như Thomas Edison, Isaac Newton, Leonardo da Vinci, Margaret Thatcher, Barack Obama, Mark Zuckerberg… có giấc ngủ dưới 5 tiếng mỗi ngày nhưng vẫn có thể trạng và tinh thần sáng suốt hơn người.

Sau nhiều nghiên cứu, các nhà khoa học Mỹ kết luận rằng thời gian ngủ phụ thuộc vào độ tuổi, tình trạng sức khoẻ của từng người. Cụ thể hơn, số giờ ngủ của trẻ sơ sinh là 17 tiếng mỗi ngày, thanh thiếu niên nên ngủ 8 tiếng đến 10 tiếng và những người trưởng thành có thể ngủ từ 6 tiếng đến 9 tiếng.

_


Thời gian ngủ phụ thuộc vào độ tuổi, tình trạng sức khoẻ của từng người. Ảnh: Kinga Cichewicz_​
Năm 2009, nhà nghiên cứu sinh vật và di truyền học Ying-Hui Fu (Đại học California ở San Francisco) nghiên cứu giấc ngủ và so sánh bản đồ gene của 250 tình nguyện viên. Bà phát hiện ra thời gian ngủ của một số người còn phù thuộc vào gene di truyền. Sự thay đổi gene DEC2 giúp một số người có khả năng tồn tại và phát triển bình thường dù ngủ ít hơn thời gian trung bình. Việc những người thay đổi gene DEC2 buộc cơ thể phải ngủ nhiều có thể dẫn đến tình trạng căng thẳng.

_


Thời gian ngủ của một số người còn phù thuộc vào gene di truyền. Ảnh: ucsf_​
*NÊN NGỦ SỚM ĐỂ CÓ SỨC KHOẺ TỐT?*
Chúng ta không bắt buộc phải ngủ sớm. Câu trả lời này có thể khiến nhiều người khá bất ngờ. Vì từ nhỏ chúng ta vẫn luôn được nhắc nhở phải ngủ sớm để có một tinh thần tỉnh táo vào ngày mai. Nhưng bạn sẽ phải thừa nhận rằng, có những ngày bạn quyết tâm ngủ sớm từ 9 giờ tối nhưng lại thức dậy vào buổi sáng với tinh thần uể oải, mệt mỏi. Trong khi đó, những đêm bạn ngủ vào lúc 2 giờ và thức dậy lúc 7 giờ sáng mà đầu óc lại vô cùng tỉnh táo.

Đồng hồ sinh học của mỗi người đều có chu kỳ 24 giờ giống nhau. Nhưng hoạt động và định nghĩa về thời gian lại hoàn toàn khác nhau. Ngoài ra, chất lượng của giấc ngủ không phải được đánh giá theo thời gian ngủ hay thời gian bắt đầu, mà chất lượng của chu kỳ giấc ngủ mới là điều quan trọng.

_


Đồng hồ sinh học của mỗi người đều có chu kỳ 24 giờ giống nhau. Nhưng giờ hoạt động và định nghĩa về thời gian lại hoàn toàn khác nhau. Ảnh: Alexandra Gorn_​
*CHU KỲ GIẤC NGỦ LÀ GÌ?*
Giấc ngủ của não bộ không tính theo giờ mà tính theo chu kỳ. Nếu ngủ đủ chu kỳ của não bộ, bạn sẽ có một cơ thể khỏe khoắn, tràn đầy năng lượng. Dù chỉ ngủ 5 tiếng nhưng giấc ngủ chất lượng có thể đảm bảo sức khỏe, khiến bạn không bị mệt mỏi và mất tập trung vào hôm sau.

*Chu kỳ giấc ngủ gồm có những giai đoạn:*




*Giai đoạn 1*: *Ru ngủ*
Giai đoạn thường diễn ra trong khoảng 5 đến 15 phút từ khi bạn nhắm mắt bắt đầu ngủ. Cơ thể bắt đầu thả lỏng, bạn có thể dễ dàng bị đánh thức trong giai đoạn này.

*Giai đoạn 2*: *Ngủ nông*
Chuyển động của mắt dừng lại, sóng não trở nên chậm hơn. Cơ thể bắt đầu chuẩn bị vào giấc ngủ sâu, nhiệt độ giảm và nhịp tim chậm lại.

*Giai đoạn 3*: *Ngủ sâu*
Đây là giai đoạn chuyển tiếp từ ngủ nông và ngủ rất sâu. Nhiệt độ, nhịp tim, nhịp thở, huyết áp đều giảm. Hệ thống xương khớp, cơ cũng giãn ra và chùng xuống.

*Giai đoạn 4*: *Ngủ rất sâu*
Giai đoạn quan trọng bởi cơ thể được nghỉ ngơi hoàn toàn. Nhiệt độ, nhịp tim, nhịp thở, huyết áp đều giảm xuống mức thấp nhất. Các cơ tay, chân bất động, cơ mắt hoàn toàn không chuyển động. Nếu bị đánh thức ở giai đoạn này, bạn thường cảm thấy choáng và mất phương hướng.

*Giai đoạn 5*: *Ngủ mơ*
Giai đoạn ngủ mơ hay còn được gọi là REM (rapid eye movement). Lúc này, nhiệt độ cơ thể, nhịp tim, nhịp thở và huyết áp đều tăng lên. Nhãn cầu chuyển động nhanh qua lại. Cơ tay và cơ chân tạm thời không hoạt động. Những giấc mơ thường xuất hiện trong giai đoạn này. Nếu thức dậy ở giai đoạn REM, bạn có thể nhớ lại những giấc mơ.

_

_
_Chu kỳ giấc ngủ gồm 5 giai đoạn. Ảnh: Kinga Cichewicz_​
Chu kỳ giấc ngủ có thể kéo dài 90 – 110 phút. Để thức dậy khoẻ khoắn và tinh thần sáng suốt, bạn cần theo dõi và tính toán chính xác chu kỳ giấc ngủ của chính mình. Ví dụ:

Nếu bạn muốn dậy vào lúc 6h sáng, bạn nên lên giường lúc 8h46, 10h16, 11h46 hoặc 1h16.
Phải tỉnh giấc vào 7h sáng, bạn nên ngủ lúc 9h46, 11h16, 12h46 hoặc 2h16.
Đến 8h mới cần tỉnh giấc, bạn có thể thức tới 10h46, 12h16, 1h46 hoặc 3h16.
*CẢI THIỆN CHẤT LƯỢNG GIẤC NGỦ*
Để nâng cao chất lượng giấc ngủ, bạn nên nghiêm túc lập kế hoạch như bất cứ việc quan trọng nào khác. Tự nhắc nhở bản thân giờ lên giường và đặt báo thức thời gian thức giấc.

Xây dựng một chế độ ăn ăn uống khoa học và tập luyện thể thao đều đặn. Bạn cũng nên chuẩn bị không gian phòng ngủ lý tưởng. Phòng ngủ phải đảm bảo nhiệt độ, ánh sáng ổn định, nệm và gối thoải mái.  Đồng thời, nên tránh những chất kích thích như cà phê, rượu, thuốc lá gần giờ đi ngủ.

_

_
_Tự nhắc nhở bản thân giờ lên giường và đặt báo thức thời gian thức giấc. Ảnh: huffpost_​
Cùng với đó, một thói quen mà bạn nên từ bỏ là đặt các thiết bị điện tử ở quá gần chỗ ngủ. Bạn phải đặt chúng cách xa ít nhất 2 mét, tránh xa giường ngủ nhằm giảm bức xạ, có thể gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sóng não, làm khó ngủ.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

